# gnome2 on xorg7.5 + src update (head)



## zeiz (May 6, 2010)

kinda report.
perfectly working 9-current with latest sources + updated gnome2 => upgrade xorg7.4>7.5 = hang. 
Power down, bad dismount, single, fsck. total = 3 attempts.
Reinstall from snapshot 9.0-201004, xorg7.5 install (without hal) = success, all working.
Rebuild world+kernel(custom) to current src => xorg, twm working, mouse ok.
updated ports =>`# portupgrade -NP gnome2`=> installation failed in the middle=hang. Power down, bad dismount, single, fsck. Reinstall from 9.0-201004, xorg7.5 => `# cd /usr/ports/x11/gnome2 ; make install clean`
Error1 (Totem). make clean => `# portupgrade -N gnome2` totem=success but gnome-power-manager Error1: .../dpmsstr - no such file or directory. google => bug, fix: patch in latest sources... update to latest src = hang, hang, hang during almost any build (not just gnome-power-manager).
Tried custom, generic - hang, hang, hang. Return to kernel 201004 => ok except gnome-power-manager. Currently: "checking whether we are using GNU C compiler...." = hang. but could be another statement.
Cannot recall another situation with so fatal hanging: nothing works except power button.
Gnome seems work properly but only with `hald_enable="YES"` in rc.conf.

google: change smth in ${WORKDIR}/src/... to manually fix gnome-power-manager bug. Couldn't find "src" in gnome-power-manager/work
Does somebody know how to fix?

Another question: What I'm doing wrong or what's wrong with latest src?
Last question: Is HAL immortal?


----------



## zeiz (May 7, 2010)

Was able to fix gnome-power-manager bug having kernel 201004 though.
1. After main install fails with message: "...X11/extensions/dpmsstr.h - no such file or directory"
​Error1... Stop in ...
2. # ee /usr/ports/sysutils/gnome-power-manager/work/gnome-power-manager-2.24.4/src/gpm-dpms.c
3. find the place below (not far from the file beginning) and edit it:


```
[color="DarkOrchid"]   #ifdef HAVE_DPMS_EXTENSION
   #include [color="Magenta"]<X11/extensions/Xproto.h[/color]
   #include [color="Magenta"]<X11/extensions/dpms.h[/color][/color]
[color="Red"][B] - #include <X11/extensions/dpmsstr.h[/B][/color]   [color="Blue"][B](delete this line)[/B][/color]
 + #include <X11/extensions/dpmsconst.h [color="Blue"](add this line)[/color]
 + #include <X11/extentions/dpmsproto.h [color="Blue"](add this line)[/color]
[color="DarkOrchid"]   #endif[/color]
```
Then run

```
# cd /usr/ports/sysutils/gnome-power-manager && make
# make install
# make clean
```
That's it. gnome-power-manager was installed and then installation of gnome2 meta package became possible that allowed building of own packages for gnome2 port.

Perhaps it's simply brilliant to apply somehow the patch below but...I just don't know how :stud


```
--- src/gpm-dpms.c.orig 2010-05-02 17:27:20.000000000 +0200
+++ src/gpm-dpms.c      2010-05-02 17:27:57.000000000 +0200
@@ -39,7 +39,8 @@
 #ifdef HAVE_DPMS_EXTENSION
 #include <X11/Xproto.h>
 #include <X11/extensions/dpms.h>
-#include <X11/extensions/dpmsstr.h>
+#include <X11/extensions/dpmsconst.h>
+#include <X11/extensions/dpmsproto.h>
 #endif

 #include "gpm-conf.h"
```
Nevertheless a question still remains:
1. Why current src for 'head' are incompatible with current Gnome?


----------



## ondra_knezour (May 7, 2010)

Submit your patch to FreeBSD Problem Report database either using www interface http://www.freebsd.org/send-pr.html or by send-pr() tool available on your computer. Its should be assigned to FreeBSD Gnome team.

There is short FAQ about (status of) development of FreeBSD Gnome at http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/faq228.html.


----------



## SirDice (May 7, 2010)

zeiz said:
			
		

> Nevertheless a question still remains:
> 1. Why current src for 'head' are incompatible with current Gnome?


Because -CURRENT is a work in progress. It might not even compile.



> *24.5.1.1 What Is FreeBSD-CURRENT?*
> 
> FreeBSD-CURRENT is the latest working sources for FreeBSD. This includes work in progress, experimental changes, and transitional mechanisms that might or might not be present in the next official release of the software. While many FreeBSD developers compile the FreeBSD-CURRENT source code daily, there are periods of time when the sources are not buildable. These problems are resolved as expeditiously as possible, but whether or not FreeBSD-CURRENT brings disaster or greatly desired functionality can be a matter of which exact moment you grabbed the source code in!


http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/current-stable.html


----------



## zeiz (May 7, 2010)

Thanks guys. 
Actually I'm familiar with Handbook and the links it's providing. 
My question wasn't rhetoric, sorry if it didn't reflect what I meant.  I'm trying -CURRENT since 8 being aware that it's unstable but never had problems like now...though this trying is exactly looking for troubles (I like troubleshooting) 
BTW the described gnome-power-manager's behavior under xorg7.5 is already known bug appeared due to splitting dpmsstr.h onto 2 files: dpmsconst.h and dpmsproto.h. I hoped that latest src contain a fix or patch but they cause even bigger problem: unpredictable hangs anywhere during compiling (not only Gnome related). 
It's fine to live with src 201004 for a little while. I only hoped somebody knows what's currently going on and when to expect changes. I also hopped to learn: if somebody knows how to apply the patch properly with just *patch* command.
By googling I only found the patch itself, nothing more.
Thanks anyway for noticing my thread.


----------



## SirDice (May 7, 2010)

If I read this correctly it's a problem with one of the Xorg header files? You may have more luck posting to the freebsd-x11@ mailing list. There aren't a lot of developers on this forum


----------



## zeiz (May 7, 2010)

Yes, Sir... But 
1. It's known bug.
2. If a lot of developers doesn't write here it doesn't mean they don't read 
3. There could be somebody around here who got the same issue...


----------



## molli123 (May 8, 2010)

zeiz: simply add the lines of my patch into
/usr/ports/sysutils/gnome-power-manager/files/patch-src_gpm-dpms.c

I just saw the ports tree got updated, but it just contains dpmsproto.h, not dpmsconst.h.

I don't know why, but this alone seems to work, too.


----------



## zeiz (May 9, 2010)

Thanks a lot! Indeed:
I used to add your patch into .../files (it wasn't there) and it didn't work that's why I asked how to apply the patch. That time I manually edited the file in .../work/.../src (after build failure) and it worked. 
After that I used to rebuilt world+kernel twice trying different things...
Right now I opened the .../files and found the patch but it's not your patch, it's new one - like you mentioned:

```
--- src/gpm-dpms.c.orig [color="Red"]2008-09-04 05:05:15[/color].000000000 -0500
+++ src/gpm-dpms.c      [color="Red"]2010-05-07 08:36:53[/color].000000000 -0500
@@ -39,7 +39,7 @@
 #ifdef HAVE_DPMS_EXTENSION
 #include <X11/Xproto.h>
 #include <X11/extensions/dpms.h>
-#include <X11/extensions/dpmsstr.h>
[color="Red"]+#include <X11/extensions/dpmsproto.h>[/color]
 #endif

 #include "gpm-conf.h"
```
In meantime gnome-power-manager bumped to 2.24.4_10, *portupgrade* failed (hang again) but 'make install' worked after 'Stop...' => 'make deinstall ; make reinstall' so everything is like you said.

Now I'm trying to figure out a source of steady hangs during any compiling: they've begun only after upgrade xorg7.4>7.5 (newest src + 7.4 - no problems). This hardware is 8y.o. but it was just fine so far:
Asus P4S333/c (latest bios), P4 2.4GHz (686), ram 2.5Gb, GeForce3-Ti200.
Thanks again.


----------



## molli123 (May 9, 2010)

yes, I'm sorry, it was the first time, I used the webinterface instead of send-pr. I didn't know it renamed my file to "patch".


----------

